# pre workout boost



## nikegurl (Jul 10, 2002)

i've stopped taking fat burners.  but i wanted something for pre workout energy.  i've used dymetadrine extreme and like it pretty well for that purpose.  (it used to be better before they changed it but it's still pretty good).  it's ok if it's a fat burner product - i just won't be taking it every day throughout the day.  pretty much on leg day and every now and then if i'm dragging.

anything out there better than dymetadrine?  could be that they are all more or less the same but thought i'd see what you all think.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2002)

25 grams of sucrose and 20 grams of whey in water...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 10, 2002)

i should have said - no carbs or sugars.  won't work with my eating plan.  thanks though!


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

Some ma huang (ephedra) is good. I take this before a workout. Plain old caffeine tabs work too.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 10, 2002)

I just have a cup of coffee sometimes.  Caffeine is caffeine.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2002)

Fade, I've gone up to 75mg Ephedra (ma huang extract) before workouts and it unfortunately hasn't had any effect on me other than the first day I've taken it, I used to LOVE Ultimate Orange, that stuff WORKED!

I use Gatorade now, I have some a few minutes before I am in the gym (in the car), and I drink throughout the workout as well, although thats carbs/sugars.

I have coffee about an hour before, but it does dry you out a bit.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 10, 2002)

any reason i found dymetadrine better for pre workout energy then let's say....xenadrine.  both have ephedra.  i got more "alert" and more energized from the dymetadrine but think the xenadrine (and adipo too for that matter) were better for fat burning.

was i just dreaming that there was a difference?


----------



## Robboe (Jul 11, 2002)

Listen to your favourite song and drive your car to the gym really, really fast.

Or buy some kind of lifting/training video.

Blood and guts by Dorian is unreal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 11, 2002)

We haven't seen the research yet, but the rumor mill has it that there is something to the combination of CLA and Guarana, both for fat loss and energy!

Guarana is about 22% caffeine, but feels totlally different....even at 200 mgs.  (Some possible warnings) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Listen to your favourite song and drive your car to the gym really, really fast.



lmfao...works for me


----------



## Mudge (Jul 11, 2002)

Works most of the time, except when you get a ticket


----------

